# mini seesnake or max rm200



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

hey everyone i need some advise for a new camera reel. I am looking at 
a mini seesnake or the new max rm200. if any of you have used them, pros or cons. I have been using a spartan 2.0 and a seesnake plus.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> hey everyone i need some advise for a new camera reel. I am looking at
> a mini seesnake or the new max rm200. if any of you have used them, pros or cons. I have been using a spartan 2.0 and a seesnake plus.




I don't think you'll find much hands on feedback for the rM200 as it's too new of reel. What are you looking to do ?

I love my SeeSnake Plus


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

mostly residential sewers 3 to 6'' i have two seesnake plus's and a spartan provision but i want something more compact with color and 200' of push cable


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> mostly residential sewers 3 to 6'' i have two seesnake plus's and a spartan provision but i want something more compact with color and 200' of push cable




Well then that's a good question as to which is better the mini or rm200 ???


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know its hard to say, I am having a demo on Friday and will let u know what i think.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

THat new camera looks good.

I don't like the fact that it weighs about 10lbs more than the Mini.

But I see Ridgid moving toward this all plastic line

They will probably learn how to shave off the weight in the next few years..


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't like the new reel design. Looks like a pain in the nutz to disassemble if the pushrod gets tangled (happens to me sometimes).

I have seen the new one and I know that the camera head is smaller and the push rod is thinner and slicker. Supposed to be able to push it farther out.

I don't think either are ideal for 6". The mini doesn't seem to be bright enough for me in 6".

......but.....if you are going from 3" PVC into 4" cast or 6" cast or clay, I can see the new reel being the better choice. 3" 1/4 bends can be a bear to get the old mini through.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Am going with the mini reel, the max reel feels like a toy and i can not push as far as the mini. just my 2 cents.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Donahue, how did you test them out? What kind of pipe were you pushing through?


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

tested from 3''cleanout in my house piped in abs then piped 4'' pvc sewer to manhole. pushed the mini to the manhole 110', the max rm 200 only went 89'


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> tested from 3''cleanout in my house piped in abs then piped 4'' pvc sewer to manhole. pushed the mini to the manhole 110', the max rm 200 only went 89'


Is the push cable less ridgid?

Why the variance?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> tested from 3''cleanout in my house piped in abs then piped 4'' pvc sewer to manhole. pushed the mini to the manhole 110', *the max rm 200 only went 89'*





That's terrible :sad:


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with my Rm200 yet. However I've only used it 4 times. But each time I can make it to the city tap with no problem. All pipe was PVC Sch 40 or S&D 3034 (3" to 6").

For one customer I've pushed all the way out to 170 feet with minimal resistance. Customer was complaining of black worms crawling up into the toilet. I couldn't find any gelantinous buildup or cracks in the piping, but at soon as I reached the city tap the dam sewer flies and black worms were highly concentrated. The customer is in a commercial industrial park area with very few neighbors. I told him that the infestation is coming from a nearby sewer tap that has probably been run over. Didn't know what else to say.

Back on the Rm200: The lighting is amazing. 
Whats weird though is that the ridgid rep called up fergusons (where I bought it from) about a week ago and said they have an upgrade on the reel. All I have to do is ship it in free of charge. Sounds to me more like a recall. Don't know the full details yet but will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

I had alot of 3" 90s to push though maybe that's the case


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> I had alot of 3" 90s to push though maybe that's the case




Yes but the mini made it and the rm failed


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

The specs on the Max RM 200 are very impressive but the cost is damn near twice the other.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a demo with these two today. 
Went in 3inch to 4inch abs then 4inch clay. 
The mini pushed further to about 125 ft with many turns, then petered out after a 4 in clay 90, the rm200 petered out immediately after the 4inch clay 90 to about 110. I didn't try water. 
The rm200 pushed easier in the beginning but not enough to make it a big deal. 
Both camera heads seemed to be of equal brightness. 
The bend at the connection of rod to camera head was almost the same so going around bends would only be determined by the rod and size of camera head,,,, as both will bend about the same. 
I liked the mini better and will be my choice. 
It's a smaller footprint and the housing on the rm which doesn't move didn't move me, pun not intended. 
The rm is not worth the extra money and if it was the same I would still go for the mini,,,, I think,,,,, this is what I think.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

*Thanks for the info on the RM200 product*

I too was considering the new RM200 reel. I am glad I read you post. I have the mini seesnake and it fulfills the majority of my needs. I can not push it as far as my old Spartan / Sreco unit and I still have it in reserve for those long pushes through crappy piping. But I heard of a guy in Montana who assists his ridgid mini on long pushes with a push rod / cable. I gather he tapes or secures the push rod along side the seesnake cable. I could see this working, but wonder about the two cables possibly creating a catch point. I think I would tape the two together every few feet to keep things tidy and avoid loops being created. 

Any body heard of this?


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

After further use I must give testimony that the Max RM200 is not worth purchasing.
Stick with the mini seesnake!

I've already kinked the damn thing trying to get through a 3" PVC P-trap (that was *not* clogged and was the only access point I could find). My only conclusion at the time was that the glue joints on the pvc p-trap were not flush. Ridgid claims it can push through a 2" p-trap. *I don't recommend that!*

In total (after fixing, shipping and handling, and insurance) it cost me a total of $550 to fix the kink by an authorized Ridgid service tech. 

Granted, I've had good luck with it on PVC and residential applications. Yet when it comes to commercial applications such as restaurants with old cast iron and retrofitted PVC remodels, I really don't even bother trying to use the thing. I'd rather spend 2 to 3 hours with my drain cable and retriever head pulling out silverware, so I can give the evidence to the restaurant owner first hand.

Stick with the Mini!!!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the mini with this new g vision s/3000 monitor 
The monitor is in direct sunlight.


----------

